# Outlook an 2 Rechnern Synrcon halten via FTP-Drive



## Hawkster (16. Oktober 2006)

Hi all,

ist ein bisschen kompliziert aber werd ma versuche zu erklären was ich will.
Ich habe einen Laptop und einen festen Computer. An beiden befindet sich Outlook und nun möchte ich diese Daten irgendwie Syncron halten.
Gibt es ein Tool, welches die Outlook-Daten auf deinem FTP speichern kann und nur die Änderungen geladen werden?
Habe is bisher so gemacht das ich die ganze outlook.pst im Internet gespeichert habe, aber sobald sie größer als 5 MB ist (ist bereit bei 35 normalen Mails so), wird es richtig nervig...

Wenn jemand ne Idee hat, wäre echt nett.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Hawkster


----------



## Malaxo (17. Oktober 2006)

Wär mir neu.

Warscheinlich nur mit Exchange Server. So kannst du ein Outlook Profil auf den Server speichern und beim anmelden auf dem anderen Rechner synchronisiert es immer die nötigen änderungen.

Ist aber nicht gerade einfach das ganze Exchange zeugs

Aber so ein Tool wär mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## gorim (19. Oktober 2006)

Genau, geht nur mit einem Exchange-Server vernünftig und dazu Outlook 2003. Dann werden nur immer die Änderungen abgeglichen. Geht auch problemlos mit zwei Rechnern. Man braucht aber keinen eigenen Exchange, man kann auch Exchange-Postfächer mieten.

gruß
gorim


----------

